# Black friday tool deal thread



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 23, 2015)

Let's have a thread to discuss Black Friday / cyber Monday tool deals.  

Csusa has $5 shipping and a few items on sale.  

The new record chucks fit all Nova jaws and come with an insert and a free faceplate ring.  

Woodcraft has the sale flyer available.   They have Bethlehem olive on sale which is of particular note for the 1.5" spindle blanks that are harder to find than the pen blanks.   

I also have my eye on the jet parallel clamps half off.  

Post other notable tool deals you find around...


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 23, 2015)

30% off an air cleaner has my interest.

Just have to see if I can swing it right now.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 23, 2015)

Love this thread, cost me a lot of cash last year though :biggrin:

Peachtree deals
eDirect Special


turningblanks.net aka Got Wood? LLC is doing something this year, I think last year was 10% off. Good for reasonably priced larger blanks.


----------



## JimB (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowes has their $279 table saw for $200. I believe this is the one there was a thread about not too long ago and many folks on here said great things about it.


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 23, 2015)

JimB said:


> Lowes has their $279 table saw for $200. I believe this is the one there was a thread about not too long ago and many folks on here said great things about it.



I have one and LOVE it.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 24, 2015)

3pc Kitchenware set: Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

Not really Black Friday deal but great deal on some "Other Things We Make" stuff.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 24, 2015)

southernclay said:


> 3pc Kitchenware set: Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods  Not really Black Friday deal but great deal on some "Other Things We Make" stuff.



That is a good deal for all 3 items.


----------



## NittanyLion (Nov 24, 2015)

...is it wrong to mention plenty of sales at the regular stores so the wives will be away all day?  This equates to more lathe time for me


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 24, 2015)

NittanyLion said:


> ...is it wrong to mention plenty of sales at the regular stores so the wives will be away all day? This equates to more lathe time for me


 

Steve, If you are really crazy........go out to the shop 5 minutes after they leave at 3am.
I will be in the shop but not that bloody early.


----------



## moke (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan,
Jet used to run that half off clamp sale for months at a time....I have a quite a few...you'll like them.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 24, 2015)

NittanyLion said:


> ...is it wrong to mention plenty of sales at the regular stores so the wives will be away all day?  This equates to more lathe time for me


  Just keep the phone close  in case the credit card company calls to make sure your card hasn't been stolen.   With all the frequent high charges.  :-/


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 24, 2015)

moke said:


> Dan, Jet used to run that half off clamp sale for months at a time....I have a quite a few...you'll like them.



I'm just getting into bigger flat work.  Trying to decided on sizes.  I thinking bigger.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Nov 24, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> moke said:
> 
> 
> > Dan, Jet used to run that half off clamp sale for months at a time....I have a quite a few...you'll like them.
> ...


 
While it's awkward you can use bigger clamps on smaller things, but smaller clamps will never work on bigger things.

Mike


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's my woodcraft Black Friday haul early.  My local store has the full flyer on sale already.  

I got 2 of the big 40" clamps and 2 of the 24" clamps    I love the little movable foot on these that balances out the end of the bar.  

Half off is a great price.  

I also picked up a Japanese pull saw for $20 (normally $50) and a BOW spindle that was some percent off.


----------



## robertkulp (Nov 24, 2015)

Home Depot has their Ridgid portable miter saw stand for $99, regularly $199. I bought one a few years ago on Black Friday for my Porter Cable 12" saw and it's great. I highly recommend it.
RIDGID Mobile Miter Saw Stand-AC9945 - The Home Depot


----------



## lorbay (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone seen any deals on these.
New Mastercarver Micro Pro High Speed Wood Carver New Improved Micropro | eBay
Lin


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 24, 2015)

Does it need to be woodturning related? I bit on a plasma cutter from Newegg.com of all places.  I am planning to try to cut some tool steel with it to make scraper blades for my captured hollower.

Lotos LT5000D 50A Air Inverter Plasma Cutter, Dual Voltage 110/220VAC 1/2" Clean Cut - Newegg.com


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2015)

:biggrin:Some Black Friday Ads. Go get them.






ohn, don't miss out! Shop our Black Friday Sale before your must-haves are gone for good! Shop now and get $5 shipping on most orders through November 30.*            

Helping You Make Wood Work®

*NEW STUFF* *ON SALE* *CLEARANCE* *SHOP BRANDS* *STORE FINDER* 

 

 



 

 

 *Share This Email!* 







 

 

 

 

 

 







 

 







                                                                                                                                                                         Start Saving Now 15% off Woodworking Machines and 20% off Accessories. Copyright ©2015 JPW Industries. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED. 427 New Sanford Rd., LaVergne, TN 37086. Having trouble reading this email? *Click here*. To no longer receive 



ck Friday Deals: Now through Sunday, November 29.              

     To view an online version of this email, click here
     To ensure delivery to your inbox, please add mailer@woodturnerscatalog.com to your address book.                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















*Visit us online!* http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 







 

 







 

                                                                                                                                                                         Get ready to save 15% off the new Spindle Sander and Cyclone Dust Collector. Copyright ©2015 JPW Industries. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED. 427 New Sanford Rd., LaVergne, TN 37086. Having trouble reading this email?


----------



## TonyL (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, I just bought the Jet Air Cleaner. The only time I found a better deal is when it was offered for the same lower price but with 3 remotes. I think it is overkill for the size of my shop, but a deal is a deal. LOL. Rockler's price is lower than WC, at least where I live. (30% vs 20% off).


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2015)

Jet 1000CFM Air Filtration System with Remote | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware

  Can get it even cheaper on Amazon if you use their bonus buying thing. Check for free shipping.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 27, 2015)

Thx JT. I see it for the same price, but no bonus buying thing; I have prime so free shipping. The only thing is that I am so close to Rockler and the others, I may what to get it locally (suppose to p/u tomorrow, but I can cancel). But please let me know about the bonus buying thing if you have chace.

Thanks!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Thx JT. I see it for the same price, but no bonus buying thing; I have prime so free shipping. The only thing is that I am so close to Rockler and the others, I may what to get it locally (suppose to p/u tomorrow, but I can cancel). But please let me know about the bonus buying thing if you have chace.
> 
> Thanks!




Tony Yes shipping can be free. I saw the $25 off any tool $100 or more but tried using it and it looks like if there is a sale already it will not accept it. You may want to try. Not sure why Woodcraft is not applying that 30% off to that air cleaner because just about any tool dealer is offering it. It comes from Jet. 


Just a side note here Tony. I mentioned that I bought PSI unit which is basically the same unit because Jet started making for them. PSI does not sell any more. But what I noticed when I bought mine it was a bit too tin can noisy because basically the box is empty and air rushes over it. I took some thin Styrofoam and glued it to the inside of the walls of the unit and it took the noise right out of it. Does not affect any performance because all it is a big vacuum with a two filters. Also the outer filter is easily washed but being I use mine very hard I bought a couple of those pleated fine filters. You can vacuum the outer edges of that filter but where it traps the dust deep into the filter there is no way to clean them. So I replace.  One of the best investments I made after I had seen how much dust it collects. That collector is perfect for small work shops. You may think it is overkill but you will see it is not. 

I bought mine many years ago and it still is working great. No remote but to me it does not matter I have on a wall switch that gets turned on as I enter the shop. I have been thinking of adding a timer because I always leave running after I leave the shop and i make sure I close the door. Cleans the air when all movement stops. I have forgotten to go back and shut off at times:biggrin: Old age thing.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 27, 2015)

Excellent advice JT. Thank you!


----------



## southernclay (Nov 27, 2015)

Bell Forest Products
BLACK FRIDAY SALE - 25% OFF ONLINE ORDERS | use code: FRIDAY2015

I got some beautiful birdseye maple and figured mango from them last year.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2015)

*% Off + Get FREE Shipping for Black Friday from Garrett Wade* Open this email in your browser »







			FROM OUR TRUSTED PARTNERS 			 		 	                 
*Black Friday Sale - Take 15% Off + Get FREE Shipping* 


 *





 800-221-2942*​ Woodworking Shop Home & Office Outdoor Gifts Clearance





      Take 15% Off - No Minimum + Get FREE Shipping Over $125
 Offer expires Sunday at Midnight.  Use  code M275PW - Start Shopping Now!       




Historic #1 Odd-Job



​ *$35.70 - * *$89.95*​ 



More Info​ *See All Woodworking*​




Ultimate Versatile Vise



​ *$96.40*​ 



More Info​ *See All Clamps + Vises*​




Drill And Driver Set



​ *$199.95* *$99.95*​ 



More Info​ *See All Drills + Bits*​ 




Ebony Trim Plane Set



​ *$127.20* *$113.70*​ 



More Info​ *See All Hand Planes*​




Float Glass Kit



​ *$94.60* *$79.90*​ 



More Info​ *See All Sharpening*​




Engineer's Square Set



​ *$59.50* *$49.95*​ 



More Info​ *See All Layout Tools*​ 




Palm Chisel Set



​ *$69.95* *$54.40*​ 



More Info​ *See All Chisels*​




Hand Drills



​ *$26.80 - $49.95*​ 



More Info​ *See Gift Selector*​




English Plough Plane



​ *$160.50* *$149.95*​ 



More Info​ *See All Antique Tools*​ 
     Take 15% Off - No Minimum + Get FREE Shipping Over $125
 Offer expires Sunday at Midnight.  Use  code M275PW - Start Shopping Now!        _*Offer  expires at midnight 11/29/2015 and may not be combined with other  promotions. Previous orders are not eligible. Shipping applies to order  totals of $125 or more (before taxes and shipping), shipping via  Standard Ground within the continental U.S., any additional shipping  surcharges still apply._ 


5389 E. Provident Drive, Cincinnati OH 45246
800-221-2942
www.garrettwade.com 

 

 

 

 

 

 Magazine Subscription Renew  ShopWoodworking.com Blogs Videos


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 27, 2015)

NittanyLion said:


> ...is it wrong to mention plenty of sales at the regular stores so the wives will be away all day?  This equates to more lathe time for me




Steve! 
I'm no expert but the longer they're away, the more money they can spend....and you want to encourage them to stay longer? Hmmmmm....

Bob


----------



## oneleggimp (Nov 27, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Let's have a thread to discuss Black Friday / cyber Monday tool deals.
> 
> Csusa has $5 shipping and a few items on sale.
> 
> ...


Not s black Friday deal per se but I some woodworking postcards in a packet in the mail this week and one notable deal was the 2HP Dust Collector from Harbor Freight for $169.99.  Normally about $209.00 so a great deal as is and Add a 20% coupon to that and it's a heck of  a deal.  You could buy that, add a cartridge filter to it and a dust separator to it and you'd have a pretty decent dust collection system at a pretty great price..

Dan - I just got a sales flyer from Woodcraft and don't see any BOW on sale in it.  Where did you see it?


----------



## JimB (Nov 28, 2015)

oneleggimp said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > Let's have a thread to discuss Black Friday / cyber Monday tool deals.
> ...



The BOW is in the Black Friday flyer on page 2. It ends Nov 30. It is not in their regular monthly flyer.


----------

